# Redneck eggrolls



## fatboyz (Nov 5, 2014)

Does anyone know or have a recipe that comes close to the redneck egg rolls at Sonnys?













redneck egg rolls.jpg



__ fatboyz
__ Nov 5, 2014


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 5, 2014)

No clue and don't know Sonny's but those look REAL tasty.

Hard to say without tasting but looks like pulled pork, cream cheese, and some kinda veggie maybe some green onion and carrot??

I recently made pizza rolls using leftover smoked pork roast meat and other goodies. 













20140916_174721.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 5, 2014


















20140916_191700.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Nov 5, 2014






Your post inspires me to try what you showed in the pic....look forward to the recipe/ingredients if anyone clues us in.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 5, 2014)

Just did a lil research and Sonny's came right up. Guess I was wrong on the filling. Lots of recipes out there but they all tend to use pulled pork and coleslaw. Sonny's apparently uses jack cheese. Sounds great. Thinkin' ya gonna have to get a spy workin' at Sonny's to get the recipe. Look forward to it if you pull it off and share with us ha.


----------



## fatboyz (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey smoked alaskan,

I have a spy that I am gonna try to connect with. After I posted the question I found the same recipe you mentioned with slaw/jack cheese and pulled pork. I was gonna delete the post, but thought maybe someone had it figured out already. 

I am gonna work on this one!


----------



## fatboyz (Nov 5, 2014)

those look amazing


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 5, 2014)

Right on fatB !

I'll tell ya, if ever a spy was needed it would be to acquire Shakey's Pizza sauce and dough recipes. I've researched it and found clones but the original real deal...oh MAN !  My first job was at Shakey's back in 1980. Best pie ever !


----------



## fatboyz (Nov 5, 2014)

Never heard of that, but it sounds like it would be great!


----------



## venture (Nov 5, 2014)

Never heard of them, but they look great in the pic.

Please post up the recipe and results when you make them?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

